# 3bed/2ba on 8 acres-$44,000-S. Ohio



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

This place isn't far from me. It's not a bad price at all for a 3 bedroom home on 8 acres with a smaller pond (even if it does need some fixin' up). 
http://www.sibcycline.com/viewlisti...esults&a=20-Frank-Young-Rd-Adams-Co.-OH-45693


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

When I went to the map on the site the marker wasn't in the right place, so I Googled the location. There it had a line that said real estate at this location. It was $54,900, so at $44,000 it is quite a deal. You can't buy 8 acres without a house around here for that money. Do you know if it's a doublewide? I can't tell for sure by the picture. I'm not sure what the VA will loan on, but that looks like a nice property to me. 

Nomad


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, I believe it is a double wide that has been converted to real estate. It's on a crawl- space foundation.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I did a drive by of a place not far from me yesterday. The house was almost exactly the same, but it had a detached garage. It had a little over 3 acres and really didn't look very nice. They are asking $79,900. So the place by you is quite a good deal. I wish it wasn't so far or I'd come look at it.


Nomad


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

You couldn't get a place like that around here for under $120k and that is if the house is just about to fall down.

But it does make me wonder what is the local economy like?


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

It depends on what you do for a living. The power plants along the Ohio river employ a lot of people. The GE test plant isn't very far from here, and there are a lot of hospitals/cancer center that are local. But most folks drive into the city for work. My husband drives 45 minutes into the city to work every day. He likes the drive, the pay is very good, and living in the country is worth the trade off.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Since I have retired, I can now look at places I couldn't before when I had to consider jobs. I think that is a real plus for me, because generally it seems if there aren't a lot of jobs close by, the price of real estate is lower. My main concern is health care. I have a good cancer and heart doctor here and would need to go where I could be close to a hospital and specialists. I know I'll find a place eventually and be finished with town living forever.

Nomad


----------

